# My wee thing is growing....



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laila is gaining weight and is healthy as a horse! 
She is almost 6 months & up to 5 lbs 13oz, which is way way bigger than the 4 oz she was when I met her at 5 days old. Today was her first time with a bow!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

oh Laurie!! She is just sooo cute! She looks like a little ball of fire!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!

She's almost exactly the same weight Tori was at 6 mos. old (5 lb. 15 oz.)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wahoo! That's almost 6 lbs. I bet she will end up about 8... What do you think. 

Laurie, Laila is such a pretty girl.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

omg so pretty


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Just precious!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a cutie patootie!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie, she takes my breath away. I want to reach right through the screen and kiss her.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Laila is gaining weight and is healthy as a horse!
> She is almost 6 months & up to 5 lbs 13oz, which is way way bigger than the 4 oz she was when I met her at 5 days old. Today was her first time with a bow!


 Wow she has caught up Zoey was born just a couple weeks after Laila 10/18 and they weigh almost the same. Well about three weeks ago.
How do you get the bow to stay in?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute!!!! Look how she's changed. She is beautiful!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love her first bow! Can't wait to finally meet her at Nationals!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

She looks like such a little lady with that bow. Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

You have a beautiful little girl there.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

She is Gorgeous! Thank you for posting both those pics in this thread, I love the baby puppy pics!
Kisses to her from me and Henry!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Laurie, she is so precious! What a pretty face! Is she is going to the Nationals this year? If so, I will have to be sure to make it!

Leslie, how much does Tori weigh now?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Laila, could only be a girl, she is so dainty!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You know how much I love that girl. What a cutie!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

PRECIOUS! and growing SO fast! these pups need to SLOW down!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a sweet girl....videos do her even more justice (if you don't mind). :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heheh - I dont mind at all - here is a recent video of her being her usual tomboy BRATTY self with her sister and brother! 





She is such an active little girl!!! 
About 5 minutes after taking this picture, she rolled and scratched to get the bow out!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG This video made my day... haha I think Ache needs a Hav brother or sister.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, she might catch up to Bella!

What batteries is she running on? Gotta be DURACELL!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwww! Adorable


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

All the L's are fabulous !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, she is a doll! Can't wait to meet her in the flesh.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She can sure keep up with the gang! And what a precious little face!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a live-wire! Holy cow! Laurie, lucky for you that you have those other three just to use up some of that energy she has! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG she is too cute. Lexi is such a great Big Sister!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What an adorable "ball of fire"! Love the video of Laila playing with big sis.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Toooo cute. All your little Havs are beautiful.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She just gets cuter and is still so full of energy. The video is such a nice treat!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

She's adorable and I love the video!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Laurie, she is so precious! What a pretty face! Is she is going to the Nationals this year? If so, I will have to be sure to make it!
> 
> *Leslie, how much does Tori weigh now?*


She currently weighs probably a bit more than 9.5 lbs., down from her high of 10 lbs.  All that lying around and the treat-filled kongs she got while I was dealing w/my mother's illness really put the weight on her. To easily feel her ribs, she should weigh 8.5-9 lbs. Which is what she was at before Mom went into the hospital.

Abby's small. What did she weigh at 6 mos. old?


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

You have a great pack! I love both pics and the video. She is about the same color as Picasso (we've been calling him Tugg lately). She is close to the same weight (he weighed 5 pounds, 1 ounce on Saturday), but she is so fast and tough! I guess he'll toughen up as he gets older; he's only 11 weeks.

I wish I had half of that energy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, it's hard to believe she is almost 6 months old. The pictures are adorable and she looks like a calm sweet little lady....until the video came on..lol She is a pistol and full of energy. So very cute. I want that little doll baby.!! Uhmmm are you bringing her to Nationals?


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow... she's so gorgeous! She is a brindle, right? I love how many colors these dogs go through as they age! It almost makes me sorry I have a black and white with no silvering.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie,
She is adorable and quite a spit-fire! That was fun to see...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

She is so quick and nimble, and very lucky to have such good spirited big sisters.I love these playful videos! Laila looks so pretty and dainty in her picks,but wow appearances can be deceptive!!she's a real fire brand! but still gorgeous.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww she is adorable! And small, but perfect! We went to the vet today for Cey's second round of shots and at 12 weeks, he weighs 4 lbs 15 oz! I hope he slows down soon lol. Seriously though, your Laila is just beautiful!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

uhhhhh... heather, is that a typo... 14 POUNDS at 12 WEEKS??? wow.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Ceylon's Mom!!! OMG!!! You may have a world record on your hands!!! At 11 weeks, Boo was 5 lbs 4 oz., and I thought SHE was a giant!


----------



## Dnice (Mar 8, 2011)

She is so delicious I could just eat her up.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> uhhhhh... heather, is that a typo... 14 POUNDS at 12 WEEKS??? wow.





dodrop82 said:


> Ceylon's Mom!!! OMG!!! You may have a world record on your hands!!! At 11 weeks, Boo was 5 lbs 4 oz., and I thought SHE was a giant!


That WAS a typo, I meant FOUR pounds! as in, 04!! LOL!!!

Funny, because today at the vet the doc was joking about how cute Ceylon would be if he grew to be huge, like 40 - 50 lbs. "Aww, but he would be SO CUTE if he grew that huge!" And I totally disagreed with him lol. Anyway, it's FOUR, not fourteen haha! Sheesh that would a GIANT Havanese at 12 weeks! (I've corrected my original reply to avoid any further misunderstandings!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> That WAS a typo, I meant FOUR pounds! as in, 04!! LOL!!!
> 
> Funny, because today at the vet the doc was joking about how cute Ceylon would be if he grew to be huge, like 40 - 50 lbs. "Aww, but he would be SO CUTE if he grew that huge!" And I totally disagreed with him lol. Anyway, it's FOUR, not fourteen haha! Sheesh that would a GIANT Havanese at 12 weeks! (I've corrected my original reply to avoid any further misunderstandings!)


Whew!! I was thinking - is she sure she got a Hav??! ound:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Whew!! I was thinking - is she sure she got a Hav??! ound:


haha, if he was THAT big I think I would have called his breeder weeks ago asking the same question!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

heatherk said:


> Awww she is adorable! And small, but perfect! We went to the vet today for Cey's second round of shots and at 12 weeks, he weighs 4 lbs 15 oz! I hope he slows down soon lol. Seriously though, your Laila is just beautiful!!


Cey is big like Picasso. He weighed 5 lb & 1 oz at 11 weeks. Is it normal and healthy for them to grow so fast?

He gets his next round of shots next week!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

AAAhhhhh so cute!!!! I'm having puppy pangs ....third one? :0)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

O'Bluff said:


> Cey is big like Picasso. He weighed 5 lb & 1 oz at 11 weeks. Is it normal and healthy for them to grow so fast?
> 
> He gets his next round of shots next week!


Hi O'Bluff, I have a sort of long reply to you (I am no expert, just trying to pass along what I know!) but I don't want to hijack pretty Laila's thread, so if you don't mind I will continue our conversation here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=377580#post377580


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL... whew... 4 lbs.. MUCH better! LOL


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL... whew... 4 lbs.. MUCH better! LOL


lol, I agree


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, her pictures are deceiving!! She can barely sit still for a picture as that activity level is also inside the house as well. 
Yes, I do plan (at this time) to bring her to Nationals. I am hoping to show her in a puppy class for her one and only show  But only if my handler can come - if not she might be staying home with Daddy and the pupsters!! If she keeps this activity level up I can promise that Lily, Lexi and Logan will PRAY that she comes with me!!! LOL It will be their vacation.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting pictures and videos! I love to watch her grow. Laila and my Henry are a day a part and both runts. They started at pretty much the same weight, but Henry has taken off. He is now 7lbs 6oz! His mom and dad were only 9 and 10 pounds, I am thinking he might have the fast growing gene.  I really did wanted a bigger hav this time so I don't care how big he gets. It is just so interesting to see how they grow so different. Just keep us updated, we love to hear about sweet and spunky Laila.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Yes, her pictures are deceiving!! She can barely sit still for a picture as that activity level is also inside the house as well.
> Yes, I do plan (at this time) to bring her to Nationals. I am hoping to show her in a puppy class for her one and only show  But only if my handler can come - if not she might be staying home with Daddy and the pupsters!! If she keeps this activity level up I can promise that Lily, Lexi and Logan will PRAY that she comes with me!!! LOL It will be their vacation.


ound:

She just makes me smile.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She's adorable! Can't get over her color change!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> She currently weighs probably a bit more than 9.5 lbs., down from her high of 10 lbs.  All that lying around and the treat-filled kongs she got while I was dealing w/my mother's illness really put the weight on her. To easily feel her ribs, she should weigh 8.5-9 lbs. Which is what she was at before Mom went into the hospital.
> 
> Abby's small. What did she weigh at 6 mos. old?


She was 8 mos. when we got her and she was 7.3 then and the next year when I took her for her shots she was still 7.3! But, then her snacking started and now she is eight! I should watch my own weight as carefully as I do hers! I keep a pretty close check on it and she is fine. The vet thought she was fairly slender at 7.3 so I really think eight is perfect for her. If I feel her getting heavier DH gets a lecture!


----------

